# Calm and Condition sending horses loopy?



## Laura-Maybe-IV (27 September 2012)

Hi there, I have been feeding my 21 year old TB mare calm and condition now for a few weeks and have noticed a considerable lack of manners!
She is slightly horrible anyway when you haven't got hold of her, she bites and means it.. she's a bit strange bless her.
Anyway whilst riding her i've noticed she's rearing and bucking a lot more, and today she was charging at the gate and rearing at me (I was on the other side of the gate) as I was going in to empty the wheelbarrow...
She rears and bucks anyway but normally these are very small.. however the most recent rears and bucks i've had it's like watching hi ho silver and riding a buckin' bronko at the same time! Luckily she didn't get me off!! But even after getting off she continued with this behaviour! I only got off as she was doing this for about 20 mins and would not stop... Bloody horse!! 

Has anyone else had a similar problem?
it's really peculiar as I thought it was meant to be calming!! She isn't even having a large amount she is having around 1.25kg a day, alongside hi fi original and dodson and horrell 16+, she has hay too. I ride her atleast twice a week and she was on this to get her condition up. I will be changing to veteran vitality or fast fibre!!! 

But i'm just wondering if anyone else has had a similar reaction with there horses whilst feeding this?


----------



## be positive (27 September 2012)

That is a fair amount to be feeding her, 1.25 is about the maximum recommended daily amount of c&c for a 500kg horse in light work with 16 plus added she will be getting extra sugar and starch that she will not be needing, the combination is probably the issue.

I am feeding 1.25 to a horse in med work, daily schooling, hacking, eventing or hunter trialling most weekends, he has about 1kg of alfalfa pellets as well but is gaining weight so I am very pleased with it.


----------



## flying solo (27 September 2012)

I gave this to my big pony and it made him really spooky! He was jumping up and down in the spot etc when tied up. Changed him to fast fibre and he went back to being his 'special' self! 

He didn't even have much, maybe 1/4 of a stubb's scoop soaked plus a handful of chaff.


----------



## tryinghard (27 September 2012)

Allen and Page C and C cubes sent one of mine loopy, but Top Spec cool condition cubes suited him really well.


----------



## Skippys Mum (28 September 2012)

C & C sent my boy loopy.  Mind you, Fast Fibre sends him loopy too!


----------



## Goldenstar (28 September 2012)

Some horses are senestive to certain foods and that can cause the loopy effect however the likely cause for such behaviour is the horse is taking in more calories than it needs so if you get this effect from a feed cut it back first and see what happens.


----------



## Skippys Mum (28 September 2012)

I think its the sugarbeet in it that mine is reacting to.  He cant seem to tolerate it in any form


----------



## Escada2004 (28 September 2012)

i have had my very sharp young comp mare on it for over a year and she is fab on it - looks amazing to  i giver her mollichaff calmer with it


----------



## whizzer (28 September 2012)

I tried it years ago & mind couldn't tolerate it resulting in nutty behaviour. Can second that the Top Spec cool cubes are very good.


----------

